# Throwing up emoji



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Can we get a throwing up emoji?


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

farsidejunky said:


> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I don't get your post. It doesn't show for me.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Adelais said:


> I don't get your post. It doesn't show for me.


I can see it.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Cynthia said:


> I can see it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Did he post a throwing up emoji?

I was wanting one in the choices of "Smilies" when we want to reply to a thread.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Adelais said:


> Did he post a throwing up emoji?
> 
> I was wanting one in the choices of "Smilies" when we want to reply to a thread.


Yes, it is a vomiting emoji. 
I just checked and didn't see it in the available emojies, so that could by why you can't see it.


----------

